# WW2 and Hirohito the TRUTH !



## paul martin (Aug 22, 2015)

See my blog: paul martin foreign correspondent on this subject.

I have lived in Japan on and off since 2008.
During that time even though my sons have had Japanese wives and my grandchildren are Japanese I have found immigration and other government officials extremely prejudiced, impossible to deal with and anti-gaijin (foreigner)

Having lived all over the World including Australia, NZ, Canada, Europe and 25 years US I found Japanese more difficult to communicate with than anywhere else !

I believe the day is fast approaching when many if not most foreigners will leave Japan and look for friendlier greener pastures.

America was too kind to japan considering it was a country of war criminals who were NOT held accountable like the germans for their horrific crimes ! All that will change including Japan's one sided, unfair trade practices if Trump becomes potus!


British expat foreign correspondent
Top radio DJ and SHOCKJOCK
Writer-director


----------

